# Remington r15



## oliver (Feb 22, 2011)

I am researching the r15. I am thinking about buying one . Any yeah shot one or own one? If so how did they perform .? Are they worth the money ?


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

hit up Chris Miller and Ebbs. they both own them


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Love mine Oliver. Prices have dropped recently and it makes it an even greater value. Here's a link to Chris's range report a year ago.

http://www.predatortalk.com/ars/244-remington-r-15-range-today.html

Also, Chris came out here (Northern Colorado) in September and we busted up some sage rats. Here's me posing over my longest shot. 520 yards with a 50 grain Vmax. Mine's the one on the left with the bipod and the ergo grip and Chris is on the right with the Hogue grip and the shoulder sling.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Absolutely love mine... can't say enough good stuff about it!


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

You would have to one-up my pics! Errr, PIC


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

ebbs said:


> You would have to one-up my pics! Errr, PIC


Only because you didn't upload yours thru the site so it's huge and most guys will never be able to see it.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Fine, have it your way!!!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I got the r-15 carbine in 223 and Love it.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Also welcome oliver to the site. I love the R-15 plenty accurate, light to carry and fast follow up shots.I dont think you can ask for more.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Hey Rodney, yours looks like the 18" barrel carbine. Am I right? Probably significantly lighter than the 22" barreled rifles. Still super accurate and a fun shooter!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

10 4 on all counts. 18 in, light and deadly accurate.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum oliver.


----------



## jkpipe (Feb 11, 2011)

I love mine oliver! great shooting gun and accurate. I shot this one at 410 yds last friday, mine also has a good trigger. it's a 22'' barrel.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Some sweet looking guns.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

They are sweet, and the price has dropped by $150 here for them, if I am looking at the same model as before.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Found the R-15 Predator Carbine in 223 on Guns America for 899.00 plus 20.00 for shipping tonight. That is what I paid 2 years ago.


----------



## gonefishn (Jan 28, 2010)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> 10 4 on all counts. 18 in, light and deadly accurate.


+1, Accurate, light weight and I also like the camo color!


----------

